# [solved]wlankarte wird nicht erkannt IPW3945

## gentoo_usr

Ich versuche mein wlan seit einiger Zeit einzurichten, jedoch ohne Erfolg

ich hab einen Intel.. ipw3945 wlan karte.

ich hab nach dieser Anleitung "http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945" installiert.

lsmod zeigt an das das modul ipw3945 geladen ist, jedoch gibt iwconfig "no wireless extensions" an.

ich hab jetzt seeeehr viele threads durchgelesen, aber ich komme einefach nicht mehr weiter ....

mfg 

gentoo_usr   :Embarassed: Last edited by gentoo_usr on Wed Oct 03, 2007 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## revilootneg

gentoo_usr,

hat es einen besonderen Grund, dass du net-wireless/ipw3945 verwendest?

Ich nutze net-wireless/iwlwifi mit ipw3945 Use-Flag erfolgreich --> Anleitung

----------

## gentoo_usr

nein es hat kein besonderen Grund...

werde also mal die andere methode ausprobieren ...

hab aber schon das problem, das ich iwlwifi nicht emerged bekomme, also das packet wird von portage nicht gefunden... und weiss nicht warum

hab es nach deiner anleitung gemacht ..

thx 4 hlp

----------

## gentoo_usr

nochmal ne Frage ..

hab jetzt uebrigens alles installiert ...

nach der installation von iwl3945 und der Kernelkonfiguration muesste doch mit iwconfig die Karte zu sehen sein oder ??? bei mir nicht, es zeigt nur "no wireless extensions" an... : (

hab ich vielleicht noch eine Kerneleinstellung vergessen, z.B. für die wlan karte selber ???

vielen Dank schon mal 

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

 *Quote:*   

> hab ich vielleicht noch eine Kerneleinstellung vergessen, z.B. für die wlan karte selber ??? 

 

Wenn du diese Kerneleinstellungen gemacht hast und ansonsten nach oben genannter Anleitung vorgegangen bist, wie du gesagt hast, ist eigentlich alles okay.

Gib mal bitte den entscheidenden dmesg-output vom Laden des Moduls an.

revilootneg

EDIT: Bei mir zeigt iwconfig wmaster0 und wlan0 erst an, wenn ich mit einem AccessPoint verbunden bin.

----------

## gentoo_usr

irgendwie hab ich mir jetzt mein ganzes lan zerschossen ...

ich hab rc-update del net.eth0 gemacht um nur die wlan verbindung zu testen.

Wenn ich jetztrc-update add net.eth0 default mache, kommt die meldung "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 not found; aborting"

wie kann ich jetzt erst mal wieder mein lan zum laufen bekommen ???

wenn ich den Befehl "dhcpcd -d -N -R -Y eth0" eingebe .. ahb ich wieder eine verbindung

mfg 

gentoo_Usr

dmesg:

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.0-1d

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## Max Steel

einfach einen Symlink mit namen net.eth0 auf net.lo legen.

----------

## gentoo_usr

mit dem Befehl 

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ???

wenn ich rc-update add net.eth0 default mache, kommt die meldung "/etc/init.d/net.eth0" not found"!!!

----------

## Max Steel

ja oder im Verzeichnis /etc/init.d/ ohne die genauen Pfade.

----------

## gentoo_usr

kannst du mir mal bitttttte die Befehle geben....

ich komme echt nicht weiter : )

wenn ich ifconfig eingebe, wird nichts angezeigt aber bei ifconfig -a schon ....

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

 *Quote:*   

> iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch 

 

Also hier steht doch schon mal alles Nötige wegen des WLANs. Hast du irgendwo einen switch, den du umlegen musst?

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich rc-update add net.eth0 default mache, kommt die meldung "/etc/init.d/net.eth0" not found"!!!

 

Und was sagt ls -l /etc/init.d/net*? Hast du den Symlink richtig gesetzt? Führst du rc-update als root aus?

revilootneg

----------

## gentoo_usr

switch ... ich wuesste nicht wie ??

zu dem ls -l ....

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 > /etc/init.d/net.Io und 

/etc/init.d/netmount

rc fuehre ich als root aus und das mit dem Symlink weiss ich nicht genau ob und wie ich das richtige gesetzt habe oder setzen kann 

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

 *Quote:*   

> switch ... ich wuesste nicht wie ?? 

 

Hast du rfkill im Kernel oder als Modul? (CONFIG_RFKILL)

 *Quote:*   

> zu dem ls -l .... 

 

Da fehlt dann ja net.lo (das ist ein kleines L, kein großes i) und net.eth0 ist ein toter Link. emerge baselayout noch mal, dann hast du die Datei auch wieder.

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok .. jetzt funzt das lan wieder, nach dem remergen von baselayout ...

nun ist immer noch das problem mit dem wlan ...

wenn ich dmesg mache, kommt immer noch die meldung 

wl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.0-1d

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ich hab einen wlan schalter am notebook (fuju siemens v3505) wenn ich den betätige kommt bei dmesg noch 

"atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known."

wie muss ich den schalter konfigurieren ???

vielen Dank erst mal für die HIlfe 

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

Ist dieser Schalter eine Tastenkombination (Fn + Fx) oder ein richtiger Switch, sprich ein von der Tastatur getrenntes Schiebeplättchen irgendwo am Gerät (i.d.R. vorn oder an einer der Seiten? Ich habe ein bischen nach dem Gerät gegoogelt, und auf den Bildern vermute ich einen Switch vorn links, aber nur du kannst sagen, ob das für dein Gerät zutrifft. 

An und für sich kannst du diesen Output (atkbd.c) zunächst ignorieren wenn es wirklich ein Switch ist und du den auf "On" stellst. Dann wird bei der Initialisierung des Kernelmoduls wieder abgefragt, wie der Switch-Status ist und dieses Mal sollte es dann laufen --> nicht anders als vom Fensterriesen gewohnt.

Du kannst den Switch-Schalter dann auch mit einem Keycode versehen und bei Veränderung ein Skript ausführen, dass das Modul lädt/entfernt und das Netzwerk startet/stoppt, aber dazu später.

----------

## gentoo_usr

also an dem Notebook ist ein druckschalter, mit dem man, zumindest unter windows das wlan aus/ein schalten kann.

ist aber kein schalter mit zwei stellungen (an/aus) sondern nur ein Druckschalter...

----------

## revilootneg

Sorry wegen des Klartextes, aber du machst es einem echt nicht leicht dir zu helfen. Kannst du auch ein paar Dinge von selbst angehen? Da wären z.B. dass du nach Betätigen des Schalters (auch wenn der offenbar keine Wirkung zeigt, bzw. unbekannt ist) das iwl3945 Modul noch mal entlädst und neu lädst um dann zu schauen, was dmesg sagt.

Auf meine Frage bzgl. rfkill hast du mir nicht geantwortet, weshalb ich wieder nur Vermutungen anstellen kann. Ein Versuch:

Was gibt

```
grep '' /sys/module/rfkill/*
```

 und 

```
grep '' /sys/class/rfkill/*
```

P.S.:  *Quote:*   

> kannst du mir mal bitttttte die Befehle geben.... 

 

Ich finde sowas muss nicht sein, er hat deine Frage beantwortet. [Ich verkneife mir die Sache mit Gentoo-User und Anspruch an dieser Stelle.]

----------

## gentoo_usr

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, das sowas mal kommt. Ich hab versucht das Problem selber zu lösen aber da ich erst seit ein paar monaten linux verwende, hab ich fast keine Ahnung.   :Embarassed: 

Den reload des moduls hab ich gemacht, jedoch zeigt "dmesg" wieder das gleiche.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

und Radio ist nat. auch noch disabled

Zu dem Befehl grep

grep /sys/module/rfkill 

initstate:live

refcnt:0

srcversion:E3D80131960E211F276968A

version:1.0

grep /sys/module/rfkill

no such file or directory

rfkill habe ich als modul in den Kernel eingebund und hoffe das es das richtige modul ist ..... 

Networking -->

<M>RF switch subsystem support -->

<M> Input layer to RF switch cconnector

wenn ich "modprobe rfkill" eingebe zeigt dies auch lsmod an....

unter /etc/init.d/ ist rfkill nicht vorhanden, wenn das weiter helfen sollte

vielen Dank für die Hilfe....

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

Okay, du baust den "Input layer to RF switch cconnector " als Modul, dann musst du das natürlich auch laden. Guck dir dazu bitte die Hilfe in make menuconfig an.

Es genügt dann auch rfkill_input zu laden, weil rfkill eine Abhängigkeit vom input ist. Vergewissern, das beide Module geladen sind, kannst du dich immer mit lsmod.

Beobachte weiter den dmesg output und schau nun mal was 

```
cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/rf_kill
```

 ausgibt (ich bekomme eine 0 und eine 2 ja nach Switchstellung). Der Output sollte sich nach Tastendrücken ändern und evtl. gibt auch iwl3945 in dmesg noch ein bischen output.

Ich verwende rfkill hier nicht, daher bin ich ein bischen auf deine Eigeninitiative angewiesen um dir helfen zu können.

revilootneg

EDIT: Noch mal ein anderer Ansatz: Hast du rfkill bisher immer in den Kernel gebaut oder als Modul geladen? Schon mal überlegt das wegzulassen, denn dann sollte die iwl3945 den Status des Schalters ignorieren nach dem Motto was sie nicht weiß macht sie nich heiß.

----------

## stth

in eigenen thread verschoben

hallo...

ich habe ein ähnliches problem, nur erst nach dem kernel update von 2.6.21-r4 nach 2.6.22-r5

mit dem [b]alten kernel geht es fehlerfrei, mit dem neunen nicht. keine änderung irgendwelcher init.d/conf.d/sonstiger configfiles...

bei der erstinstallation hatte ich das glück, dass das wlan mehr oder weniger sofort ging, also keine größeren sprünge gemacht werden mussten

hw: intel 3945abg (pci)

treiber: ipw3945-1.2.2

konfiguration über: wpa_suplicant-0.5.7

alte kernel (21-r4) config:

```
CONFIG_CFG80211 = y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211 = y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CYRPT_* = y
```

neue kernel (22-r5) config:

```
CONFIG_CFG80211 = y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211 = y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CYRPT_* = y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211 = y
```

wenn ich CONFIG_WLAN_80211 rauskegel besteht das problem weiterhin.

wenn der rest als module compiliert wird, geht es auch nicht.

auf jeden fall postet er dann beim alten kernel boot

```
udev loading module sg * [ok]

udev loading module ipw3945 * [ok]

...

device initiated services: ipw3945d udev-postmount * [ok]
```

beim neuen

```
udev loading module sg * [ok]

...

device initiated services: udev-postmount * [ok]
```

nach wie vor ist das gerät mit lspci zu sehen

ein /etc/init.d/net.eth1 bewirkt beim neuen kernel

```
starting eth1

chown: cannot access '/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd' : no such file or directory

chown: cannot access '/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd' : no such file or directory [ok]

configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp (was nicht schlimm wäre)

briniging up dhcp

network interface eth1 does not exist

pease verify hardware or kernel module (driver) [!!]
```

das verzeichnis /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945 existiert nämlich beim start mit dem neun kernel nicht, sicher weil der treiber nicht geladen wird

ifconfig sagt auch, dass es kein eth1 gibt

udev habe ich irgendwann mal emerged während der 21er kernel lief, vllt tut das noch was zur sache.

was nun?

danke schonmal fürs nachsehen

€:

udev rules: 70-persistent-net.rules (automatisch erzeugt worden)

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}="meine mac", NAME="eth1"

[..]
```

[/url][/url]Last edited by stth on Wed Sep 26, 2007 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## revilootneg

stth, auch an dich die Frage: hat es einen besonderen Grund, das du den ipw-treiber anstelle von net-wireless/iwlwifi verwendest?

Wenn ja, dann mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf (alles andere würde zu totaler Verwirrung führen), ansonsten geh nach den hier vorgeschlagenen Tipps vor.

revilootneg

----------

## gentoo_usr

Also ich hab den Kernel mit dem rfkill kompiliert

ein "modprobe rfkill-input" ladet sowohl rfkill als auch rfkill-input, das funktioniert. Wenn ich jedoch "rc-update add rfkill-input boot" eingebe, kommt die meldung " * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/rfkill-input' not found; aborting". Oder bin ich da falsch ??

Wie unten zu sehen ist, zeigt "iwconfig" keine wlan karte an und "ifconfig" nur eth0 und lo.

iwconfig:

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:E4:4B:45:5E

          inet addr:192.168.178.24  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: de30::20a:ede4ff:febb:4cd1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5903 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1143377 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:578803 (565.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Der Pfad "/sys/class/net/wlan0/device/rf_kill" existiert bei mir nicht, da ja die wlan karte nicht angezeigt wird.

ich habe wpa_supplicant emerged und die wpa_supplicant.conf wie folgt angepasst. 

Muss das modul wpa_supplicant beim boot gestartet werden ???

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="7050"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="dddddddddd"

        priority=2

}

meine /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

#Wlan

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dmadwifi"

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

depend_eth1 ()  {

        need iwl3945

}

Allerdings gibt mir ja iwconfig keinen Namen für die wlan karte, deswegen weiss ich nicht wie ich den Namen der wlan karte bekomme???

nachdem ich den wlan schalter zwei mal gedrückt habe, werden in "dmesg"  zusätzlich die letzten 4 zeilen hinzugefügt.

dmesg:

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

Ich hoffe ich hab alle Informationen angegeben...

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

nein was fehlt ist: ls -l /etc/init.d/rfkill*

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmm

rfkill* ist in /etc/init.d/ nicht vorhanden... ich kann es aber mit "modprobe rfkill-input" starten

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfkill_input            7168  0

snd_seq                44208  0

snd_pcm_oss            26400  0

snd_mixer_oss          16896  1 snd_pcm_oss

iwl3945               148328  0

mac80211              113540  1 iwl3945

snd_hda_intel         236952  2

snd_pcm                64772  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42340  10 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc  

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

ja gut, ich wollte nur erfahren ob es any rfkill da drinne gibt, dasselbe erreichst du mit: ls -l /etc/init.d | grep rfkill

----------

## revilootneg

/etc/init.d/rfkill* ist Blödsinn, das gibt es nicht! Wie kommt ihr darauf? Das hat doch absolut nichts mit den init-Skripten zu tun! Wir bewegen uns hier noch auf Modul-Hardware-Ebene!

Auch um wpa-supplicant müssen wir uns jetzt noch keine Gedanken machen.

Der dmesg-Output ist doch super-informativ. Warum interpretiert ihr den denn nicht? Es schaut doch folgendermaßen aus:

1. iwl3945 lädt

2. stellt fest, dass rfkill-switch on ist

3. gibt ein paar Warnungen aus

4. ist geladen, aber durch rfkill blockiert

5. Das HW-Switch am Laptop gibt einen unbekannten Keycode aus und hat offenbar keinen Einfluss auf rfkill.

gentoo_usr:

a. Was existiert denn im Verzeichnis /sys/class/net/ ?

b. Kannst du mal meinen Alternativvorschlag aus dem obigen EDIT ausprobieren (rfkill-module nicht laden)?

revilootneg

EDIT: Selbstzitat:  *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Bei mir zeigt iwconfig wmaster0 und wlan0 erst an, wenn ich mit einem AccessPoint verbunden bin.

 

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok..

also in /sys/class/net sind eth0, lo und sit0 vorhanden.

das modul rfkill.... ist nicht geladen. iwconfig und ifconfig zeigen das gleich wie oben gezeigt.

zu der Frage "/sys/class/net/wlan0/device/rf_kill" 

device ist nur in dem verzeichniss "/sys/class/net/eth0/ vorhanden, jedoch kein rfkill....

wenn ich also mal rfkill... nicht lade zeigt "dmesg" 

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

Jo, sorry dass konnte ich bei mir auch gerade nachvollziehen. Der iwl3945-Treiber beachtet den Status des Hardware-Switch bei mir auch ohne geladenes rfkill(-input) Modul. Die fehlenden Einträge in /sys konnte ich ebenso nachvollziehen. Wir brauchen uns um rfkill zunächst nicht weiter zu kümmern.

Neue Richtung: Du sagtest, dass es sich nicht um einen Schieberegler mit Status On/Off handelt. Kannst du mal bei Google nach einem Bild suchen auf dem man das Ding erkennen kann, oder selbst eins schießen? Die fehlschlagende Interpretation durch atkbd könnte noch problematisch werden.

EDIT:

Okay, streich den Absatz wg. Bild bei Google.! Du hast geschrieben, es ist ein Druckschalter und das reicht. Wenn du diesen drückst bevor du das Modul lädst? Was erhälst du dann? (in Bezug auf iwl3945; dass sich atkbd beschwert, ist klar)

revilootneg

----------

## gentoo_usr

ehhm..

nur mal so wieso brauchst du das Bild ???

hab zwar kein foto gemacht, aber der link müsste dir helfen. Es ist das Bild ganz oben auf der Seite (1024X...) 

In Windows ist das wlan afaik immer abgeschalten. wenn ich den Knopf betätige wird das wlan aktiviert und wieder deaktiviert wenn der knopf betätigt wird. Also hat immer die gleiche Endstellung.

Es ist  der linke von den 4 Schaltern am Display 

übrigens beim bootvogang kommt folgende Meldung...

wpa_supplicant_eth0 does not define a driver

wpa_supplicant_eth0 only works on .....

Da stimmt doch etwas nicht mit der Einstellung, da eht0 für mein lan und nciht wlan verwendet wird..

mfg 

gentoo_usrLast edited by gentoo_usr on Mon Oct 01, 2007 10:06 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## jabol

Die iwl3945 wirkte bei mir nicht bis ich das kernel ohne rf_kill modul kompiliert und installiert habe. Versuche mal so.

----------

## revilootneg

jabol, in die Richung sind wir schon gegangen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass iwl3945 den Status des (vermeintlichen) Switches trotzdem abfragt. Aber nochmal probieren schadet ja nicht.

gentoo_usr, ich hoffe, du hast mein Edit noch gelesen, das ich kein Bild mehr brauche, weil du den Schalter schon als Druckknopf beschrieben hast.

Trotzdem eine kurze Erklärung: Mir ist ein solches Hardware-Switch als Schalter mit zwei festen Punkten bekannt (Bild eines solchen Switches am T60). Diese sind z.B. auch an den heutigen Acer-Laptops zu finden. Mit den FSC Amilos Lifebooks etc. kenne ich mich da nicht aus und musste nachfragen, denn wie du schon richtig erkannt hast gibt es bei einer Drucktaste hardwareseitig keinen Status, der abgefragt werden kann. Dies ginge aber (und wird ja auch so von rfkill und iwlwifi gemacht) bei einem "echten" Switch.

Zurück zum Problem: Wenn du unter Windows diese Taste drückst, ist das, als wenn du eine besondere Tastenkombination auf der Tastatur drückst. Ein Programm wird ausgeführt. Dies wird auch dadurch deutlich, das der Kernel-Tastaturtreiber (atkbd) mit der Taste nichts anfangen kann. Wir könnten der Taste nun einen Keycode zuordnen, das brächte uns aber nicht weiter, weil das nichts am HW-Switch-Status ändern würde, den iwl3945 zu erkennen glaubt. Leider hat iwl3945 auch keinen Parameter, mit dem man den Switch ignorieren könnte. An dieser Stelle weiß ich nicht weiter.

Zu wpa_supplicant: Ich habe gesagt, das es zunächst nicht von Bedeutung ist, aber schau dir mal deine oben gepostete config an: Warum hast du da denn eth1 eingetragen? iwl3945 sollte ein device mit Namen wlan0 anlegen! (Aber können wir uns bitte erstmal auf das eigentliche Problem konzentrieren?)

revilootneg

Edit: Und setz bitte deinen Link zu dem Bild in url-tags, die Seite ist komplett unergonomisch.

Edit2: Ich habe mir das Prunkstück bei FSC mal in der 360° Ansicht begutachtet. Hast du mal ausprobiert die Drucktaste vor dem Modul-Laden zu drücken?

----------

## gentoo_usr

hallo,

das mit dem Switch drücken bevor ich das modul lade, hab ich ja schon x-mal gemacht. da ändert sich bei "dmesg" nur dieser eintrag, bzw. wird hinzugefuegt.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known. 

Das mit dem wpa_suppicant war nur so nebenbei, hätte ja sein können, das das Problem daran liegt, wegen der falschen zuordnung ....

 *Quote:*   

> Die iwl3945 wirkte bei mir nicht bis ich das kernel ohne rf_kill modul kompiliert und installiert habe. Versuche mal so.

 

Also kommplet aus dem kernel nehmen und den support auch ???

ich prbiers mal aus und nehm alles rau

Das ist meine Aktuelle einstellung

<*> RF switch subsystem --->

     <M>Input layer to RF switch connector 

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## firefly

so habe was gefunden  :Wink: 

laut dieser seite http://conf.icm.edu.pl/index.php/V3505

wird das aktivieren/deaktivieren des wlan-moduls (rf_kill) über den "embedded controller" gehandhabt.

damit man das wlan-modul aktivieren/deaktivieren kann unter linux ist das acerhk modul notwendig + die rf_kill treiber im kerneöl.

----------

## gentoo_usr

gut hab 

"acerhk" emerged und "rfkill" in den Kernel eingebaut, hoffe das passt so. "rfkill_input" und "acerhk" hab ich in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernle-2.6" eingetragen

<*> RF switch subsystem --->

<M>Input layer to RF switch connector 

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44208  0

snd_pcm_oss            26400  0

snd_mixer_oss          16896  1 snd_pcm_oss

acerhk                 23676  0

rfkill_input            7168  0

i810                   19968  0

drm                    69652  1 i810

iwl3945               148328  0

mac80211              113540  1 iwl3945

snd_hda_intel         236952  2

snd_pcm                64772  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42340  10 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

d

dmesg:

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input6

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

allerdings bewirkt das druecken der wlan taste keine änderung in "dmesg"

 *Quote:*   

>  Wireless 	 Intel 3945ABG 	 ipw3945 	 works (needs kill switch driver and a binary deamon)

 

acerhk ist in dem Fall der binary daemon ??!!!

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## gentoo_usr

ich hab die anweisung untenstehend ausgeführt .... 

ich bekomme die LED zum leuchten, wenn ich dann "iwconfig" eingebe, 

echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Aber das wlan0 ist wohl nicht sehr aussagekräftig??

dmesg

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input6

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

Wenn ich dann den link zu wlan0 erzeuge und starten will kommt dann folgende Meldung

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

tux init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

iwl3945

 * ERROR:  Some services needed are missing.  Run

 *         './net.wlan0 broken' for a list of those

 *         services.  net.wlan0 was not started

tux init.d # ./net.wlan0 broken

net iwl3945

Ich kann damit nichts anfangen....

Kann damit jemand was anfangen ???

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## revilootneg

Perfekt; an dieser Stelle besten Dank an firefly, ohne den Tipp hätten wir noch ein paar Wochen gebraucht. Wie gesagt: Ich bin in FSCs nicht so drin.

Das schaut soweit schon sehr gut aus. Dass der Service /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 nach iwl3945 verlangt, deutet für mich darauf hin, dass das Modul durch rfkill noch ein bischen bockt.

Es ist für mich nicht ganz ersichtlich, vllt. hast du das ja schon getan:

Kannst du folgende Reihenfolge ausprobieren:

1. acerhk laden

2. echo 1 > /proc/... ausführen

3. danach iwl3945 laden

Der dmesg-output sollte nun keine Meldungen wegen dem Hardware-Switch anzeigen. 

4. /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 starten

revilootneg

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo

also nach deiner Reihenfolge kommt bei dmesg

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input6

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled

input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input7

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

Das ausführen von net.wlan0 .. sieh selber

tux init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

iwl3945

 * ERROR:  Some services needed are missing.  Run

 *         './net.wlan0 broken' for a list of those

 *         services.  net.wlan0 was not started.

ich hab den Keycode für den schalter herausgefunden und mit "setkeycode e056 238" gesetzt... hoffe das war richtig

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo   :Very Happy: 

also ich hab es jetzt geschafft ...Dad wlan läuft.

zuerst mal Danke ich den Leuten (ganz besonders revilootneg) die mich so tatkräftig unterstütz haben.

Die Lsg:

das acerhk funktioniert zwar nicht, aber ich kann durch laden der Module auch die Karte zu laufen bekommen.

der grund warum sich /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 nicht starten ließ war ,weil ich in /etc/conf.d/net 

diesen Code eingegeben hab. nicht Fragen "warum..."

depend_wlan0 ()        {

       need iwl3945

}

durch setzen eines links von "lo --> iwl3945 --> wlan0" hat es dann funktioniert

nachdem ich den genannten code gelöscht habe, und nur den Link über lo --> wlan0 funktioniert es jetzt auch

Um das wlan zu starten muss ich jetzt eben immer "/etc/init.d/wlan0 start" eingeben, oder ein skript schreiben...

naja ...

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe...

gentoo_usr

----------

